

Windows 10 launches this summer in 190 countries around the world - anilmujagic
http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2015/03/17/windows-10-launches-this-summer-in-190-countries-around-the-world

======
daemin
It may be a south-of-the-equator mentality, but it's not going to be summer in
all of the 190 countries when Windows 10 is launched. differing calendars
aside could USA-centric press releases just mention the month rather than the
season?

~~~
AnkhMorporkian
They haven't announced a month, and there may be good reasons for that. They
may have a target goal in mind, but still want wiggle-room if unexpected
issues come up, and 'summer' sounds a heck of a lot better than 'At some point
in the months of x and y'

~~~
xtrumanx
Well there are other options: Q2/Q3 2015, mid 2015, etc.

~~~
AnkhMorporkian
I don't think any other (non-verbose) options encapsulate what summer means
with the same specificity. Q2/Q3 includes a far longer span of time, mid-2015
covers a 4 month period that covers a significant portion of spring and
doesn't cover the entirety of summer, and I fear that all other simple options
would suffer the same fate.

Considering the vast majority of computer users and potential Microsoft
customers reside in the northern hemisphere, I don't think there's any problem
with using summer as a timeframe.

~~~
daemin
So in that case what does Winter 2016 imply? Is it January 2016, or December
2016?

~~~
hobarrera
I'm guessing that depends on contextual clues. If someone says "this winter"
during August 2015, you can expect it to be the one about to start.

Of course, in some scenarios it's just impossible to disambiguate.

------
Quppa
That's _really_ soon, which fills me with dread. The UI as seen in the most
recent pre-release builds is atrocious and it seems to be getting worse, not
better, with each build.

Just look at these icons:
[http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-10-10036-83-updated-
icons...](http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-10-10036-83-updated-icons-in-
this-build)

Perhaps they're pulling another 'Watercolor' (the pre-release decoy Windows XP
theme that was replaced by Luna at the last minute), but I'm not getting my
hopes up.

~~~
yuhong
Luckily at least the start menu should be fixed before RTM, as far as I know.

~~~
Quppa
Fixed relative to what's in build 10036, undoubtedly, but I'm struggling to
see how it will end up being an improvement over the Windows Vista/7-era
version as far as desktop users are concerned. That said, it _is_ an
improvement over the Windows 8/8.1 Start Screen.

~~~
yuhong
And that is all most users really care about.

------
nerdy
It's going to be free for some Win7/Win8 users[1], I still use Win7 so I'm
looking forward to the upgrade.

1: [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2873214/windows-10-will-
be-a-...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2873214/windows-10-will-be-a-free-
upgrade-for-windows-7-and-8-users.html)

~~~
yaeger
You must have a lot of faith in Microsoft when you consider giving up your
stable Windows7 in favor a dot zero release of an Operating System that in a
lot of way still looks like Windows8. Unless I can see any kind of track
record that it is indeed stable, all the cloud crap can be disabled and they
actually put back Themes so I can get rid of _everything_ "modern" or metro or
whatever they call this nonsense, I am very happy sticking with 7 for at least
the next 5 years.

------
tempestn
I think this is as excited as I've been for a Windows release since '95\.
Which isn't saying a whole lot, but still, this will be the first time I've
felt any desire to try upgrading to a new release as soon as it becomes
available in 20 years.

------
james-skemp
For anyone who checks comments first, I believe this is a better link.

[http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/03/17/windows-...](http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/03/17/windows-10-launching-
this-summer-in-190-countries-and-111-languages/)

Article linked to is a very brief summary that links to the above.

------
Urgo
"summer" okay... so I guess by Sept 22nd. Not very descriptive for a news
story..

------
BigChiefSmokem
Is this for OEMs only? Usually it's a paper launch until October for
consumers.

------
aceperry
LOL, windows 8 users can't wait.

~~~
james-skemp
Meh. I can.

Windows 8 works quite well on both of my touch capable laptops, my gaming rig,
and old 4-5 year development machine.

With 8.1 the Start button is back, but pressing the Windows key on the
keyboard and selecting one of the pinned applications, or typing for search,
works perfectly.

It took a while for me to put aside my feeling that things had to stay how
they were, but once I did (touch capable device helped) I liked it. A lot.

I hope 10 refines things further. With the cost of touch capable Windows
machines so low, the installed OS needs to work.

Edit: and if they can improve startup times even further with 10? Wow. Windows
8 was already faster than 7 on the same machines, even older machines and on
non-SSD drives.

~~~
aceperry
I can't wait. I can't use Win8 because the interface sucks so much on a real
laptop. What was MS thinking? And I also hope they speed up the startup time,
because it's definitely not faster than win7. In fact, all it does is show the
"desktop" quicker, but you can't do anything until the little circle stops
spinning, and that takes just as long as win7.

------
cyberjunkie
Show us the Raspberry Pi 2 goods!

~~~
tdicola
Don't get your hopes up, by all accounts 'Windows 10' on the Pi 2 is a special
version just for running GUI-less embedded applications. Look at what they
have already for the Galileo/Edison (C++ only apps, no GUI) and extrapolate a
little bit from there.

